

Memo to the White House From Tesla Motors, Inc.: You Made a Big Mistake - sbjustin
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/07/15/memo-to-the-white-house-from-tesla-motors-inc-you.aspx

======
Someone1234

      Tesla Motors: Make it legal for us to sell directly to consumers!    
      White House: We literally don't have that power. It is either up to individual states OR congress (to essentially supersede state's own laws).      
      Tesla Motors: That response is timid! Show us more leadership!
    

Am I wrong or is that more or less exactly the current situation? Tesla Motors
wants the White House to wave their magic wand and enact law directly outside
of their legal remit, and are unhappy that the White House didn't show
"leadership" when they refused.

Seems like a pretty lame political move by Tesla. They knew full well there is
nothing the White House could do, and yet they did a petition, got the public
behind it, and are now beating the White House over the head with it.

Why don't they target congress or individual states instead? Both of which CAN
do something.

